# Business Plan



## donniej (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm taking a business class at community college.  I'm writing my first business plan.... which caused me to ask my few friends who have successful businesses about there business plans.  None have one.  I have to write it as a plan for a restaurant but I'm looking forward to writing another with all my soap info.  

Just wondering if I'll be the first


----------



## Hazel (Aug 21, 2010)

Why are you writing one for a restaurant? Why not just write one for a soap businees?


----------



## Lindy (Aug 21, 2010)

I've written one and I must tell you that it really made me look at how I am going to grow my business and has become a road map.  Even with a restaurant you need to have targets, measurable goals and a plan.  I am so grateful that I had to write one.  It's an evolving plan because it can remain somewhat fluid as you grow your business, but it does remain a roadmap....

Good for you for tackling this......


----------



## hdblue (Sep 29, 2011)

Lindy said:
			
		

> I've written one and I must tell you that it really made me look at how I am going to grow my business and has become a road map.  Even with a restaurant you need to have targets, measurable goals and a plan.  I am so grateful that I had to write one.  It's an evolving plan because it can remain somewhat fluid as you grow your business, but it does remain a roadmap....
> 
> Good for you for tackling this......



Thank very much for your information. I have got some my ideals.

If you want to do more info, you also visit at:*Restaurant business plan*
Tks again and pls keep posting.


----------

